
Mozilla Tests Firefox Containers for Separate Online Identities - KHANG1
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/165830/20160618/mozilla-tests-firefox-containers-for-separate-online-identities.htm
======
maxerickson
Discussion a couple days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11915656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11915656)

------
ajb
I wonder how this differs from profiles ('-P') which firefox already has.
Hopefully it will work on the mobile version too...

